# BM Ultra Spec 500



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone out there used this product? What does it compare to in SW or older BM products? I'm looking at using the eggshell or low sheen on new smooth drywall. 

I was told my cost is about $25 a gallon and I think that may be a little high.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

For low sheen that's a good price. Its pretty good. Just did my bedroom with it. Did an accent wall in a dark purple, 2 coats over blue no problem. 

I did find it a bit runny in the lighter base color, the darker didn't seem to do it and usually it's the opposite.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I've used a bunch of it since it came out. For the price, it is good paint. Basically, when I need paint in that price range, I get BM Ultraspec, and I have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

How does it compare to Super Spec and is that going to just fade away with this new product?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Like kd said, for the price its good. I have used it a few times and have been pleased. Not blown away. But pleased. I would say its comparable to ProMar 200.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> How does it compare to Super Spec and is that going to just fade away with this new product?


Blows super spec and pro mar away. We have used 100's of gallons and love it.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Ultra Spec is a good value for that price. Good spread and coverage for not being high build. We use it on commercial, and on homes for sale. I guess I would compare it to promar200? It does seem to flash a bit between brush and roller. And it will need two FULL coats with significant color changes. Like any mid grade I guess.

I did hear at a BM event that super spec is going to be fully phased out over the next year or so. Ultra spec will be the "Gennex" replacement. It certainly is superior. We also hear that "Concepts" will be dropped (which was almost identical to ultra)

Apparently Super Hide will also be dropped, to be replaced by a new "Ultra Spec 300" And Natura will be dropped too... I guess BM is going to simplify a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

It has become my ceiling paint of choice...decorator's white. Anyone else?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I used the stock white for a few ceilings....worked fine. It was cheaper than any of the "ceiling" paint they had in stock.


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

For the price it's an ok paint. I would say it's about the same quality as the 200 and PPG speedhide .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We are using a lot of it too. I love the Regal Select paint, but its hard to buy when this stuff works so good. It actually has a higher % solids that Regal, though I'm sure the resins etc are better in Regal.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Damon T said:


> We are using a lot of it too. I love the Regal Select paint, but its hard to buy when this stuff works so good. It actually has a higher % solids that Regal, though I'm sure the resins etc are better in Regal.


 I hear ya , it does work good. Regal def wins on the solids though, being high build....have you felt how heavy a gallon of that $hlt is


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

OK...maybe I am wrong there. What gives? Quality over quantity?


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I last used Speedhide about 5 years ago, and thought it was really runny compared to the BM I was accustomed to. Has it been reformulated since then? I always like the idea of PPG, but was turned off by the speedhide, and also by their runny SunProof (which I'm sure has been reformulated since 2002...) I saw the thread on ManorHall, and want to give that line a try again



deluxe said:


> For the price it's an ok paint. I would say it's about the same quality as the 200 and PPG speedhide .


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Builtmany said:


> Anyone out there used this product? What does it compare to in SW or older BM products? I'm looking at using the eggshell or low sheen on new smooth drywall.
> 
> I was told my cost is about $25 a gallon and I think that may be a little high.


We use a ton both interior and exterior. Same gen x colorants as all 
BM lines. Great contractor line of paint , covers, low odor and workability is good. When doing interior residential repaints where drying time is an issue much better than Pro Mar 200 drys faster covers much better and dark colors no issues.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive used quite a bit both interior and exterior. Not as self priming as Regal Select. Low-sheen US is about the same sheen as eggshell Regal Select.

Over an even, sealed surface it's great. Not so much over bare texture, patches etc., it will picture frame, even with multiple coats. Either prime or go with Regal Select.

I have yet to find a fault with the exterior version. Awesome coverage, hide, even sheen, fast dry with dark colors. I love it! Best bang-for-the-buck IMO.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Red Truck said:


> It has become my ceiling paint of choice...decorator's white. Anyone else?


Yes! So much easier to apply than Muresco and no odor.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We did a powder room with BM 1413, a very dark purple color. The first coat over white primer looked almost perfect. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon T said:


> We did a powder room with BM 1413, a very dark purple color. The first coat over white primer looked almost perfect. I couldn't believe it.


Using 4 different colors today 3 bedrooms and living room. All HC colors two coats over existing no problem. We have used the flat, low sheen and semi gloss regularly love it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, its really good for the price. I like most of the sheens as well. As NCpaint told me last summer, the semi is not great, but I went with it anyway on a job....and it was...not great. Kinda grainy, with more of a satin finish. Oh well, it's what you get when you use 25$ trim paint on a flip.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> Yeah, its really good for the price. I like most of the sheens as well. As NCpaint told me last summer, the semi is not great, but I went with it anyway on a job....and it was...not great. Kinda grainy, with more of a satin finish. Oh well, it's what you get when you use 25$ trim paint on a flip.


The 540 gloss finish is much better. Still, for trim it's Advance all day long. If you need a cheap alternative, try the Ultra Spec Gloss finish. For some reason it just handles better than the Semi.


----------



## national lumber (Dec 10, 2012)

we sell it for $ 20.00 per gallon:thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

national lumber said:


> we sell it for $ 20.00 per gallon:thumbup:


Gloss? That's stupid.


----------



## Fletch (Mar 12, 2013)

national lumber said:


> we sell it for $ 20.00 per gallon:thumbup:


Thats just not smart...


----------



## national lumber (Dec 10, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Gloss? That's stupid.


Why becuase you can't compete :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

national lumber said:


> Why becuase you can't compete :whistling2:


No, because I don't work for free.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Tried posting a minute ago, so hope this isn't a double. Did a quick brush out with ultra spec low sheen in BM Peony over white primer, and over some enamel over brush on the wall. Covered really well for a first coat tester. I don't think I'm gonna prime the wall grey first, which normally would be an automatic unless using aura.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Red Truck said:


> I last used Speedhide about 5 years ago, and thought it was really runny compared to the BM I was accustomed to. Has it been reformulated since then? I always like the idea of PPG, but was turned off by the speedhide, and also by their runny SunProof (which I'm sure has been reformulated since 2002...) I saw the thread on ManorHall, and want to give that line a try again


I use quite a few PPG products. I like the MH Timeless and the Pure Performance. 

Sun proof is not my favorite.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Tried posting a minute ago, so hope this isn't a double. Did a quick brush out with ultra spec low sheen in BM Peony over white primer, and over some enamel over brush on the wall. Covered really well for a first coat tester. I don't think I'm gonna prime the wall grey first, which normally would be an automatic unless using aura.


That's pretty good. If I remember right, that particular color has about nothing in it tint wise to help it out.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Tried posting a minute ago, so hope this isn't a double. Did a quick brush out with ultra spec low sheen in BM Peony over white primer, and over some enamel over brush on the wall. Covered really well for a first coat tester. I don't think I'm gonna prime the wall grey first, which normally would be an automatic unless using aura.
> 
> View attachment 15418


I am not surprised, we have similar experiences with it.
This is big value with the price of the paint, but think of the labour savings!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How close is low sheen ultra spec to regal select matte.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> How close is low sheen ultra spec to regal select matte.


Close, but closer to the Eggshell.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Is this Ultra Spec 500 worth $29 per gallon.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DK Remodeling said:


> Is this Ultra Spec 500 worth $29 per gallon.


Should be right around there depending on your market. Some are in the mid $20's some around $30. 

Yes I think its a good product for the price. The exterior is also very good in lighter colors. I still like the top end stuff in the deeper bases outside.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Should be right around there depending on your market. Some are in the mid $20's some around $30.
> 
> Yes I think its a good product for the price. The exterior is also very good in lighter colors. I still like the top end stuff in the deeper bases outside.


I don't understand BM sometimes. This is slightly under the pricepoint of Ben but not by much, if it's around $30. 

I thought they were simplifying their offerings but it seems like they like to keep it complicated.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't understand BM sometimes. This is slightly under the pricepoint of Ben but not by much, if it's around $30.
> 
> I thought they were simplifying their offerings but it seems like they like to keep it complicated.


Depends on your market. Just as an example my US low sheen is $26 and Ben egg is $32 then Regal at $40.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a workable price spread IMHO. Enough of a $ difference to differentiate products a bit. Much less difference than that, and not worth dropping down a line IMHO.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Now the question is: 
What would you do, I try to offer my customers the best bang for their buck. I can get this BM Ultra Spec 500 for around $29. My understanding is that is a mid grade contractor line right? Not sure if its going to cover in 2 coats on a dark red or bright yellow, if is easy to apply and provides a durable finish.

On the other hand is Behr Ultra which covers any color in 2 coats over previously painted knock down with a builders flat and I can get it for around $26. I understand HD lacks of good service sometimes. But since I started buying from them I know which stores have good people. BM and SW have some stores where the guys suck big time.

The way I see it, Behr Ultra is a win win. I know is easy to apply, covers great, is a top of the line product, Most homeowners know the product very well. Believe me sometimes is hard to sell a product that the customer never heard about it.
I have tried selling Pratt and Lambert, Coronado and Devoe with no luck.

Would you risk going with a contractor grade paint? Not every customer can afford Aura. So we need to offer them something more affordable for those with a budget on mind. But why does it have to be a product that is going to take more labor. There is no point the way I see it.

What do you think?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Use what you are comfortable with. I like Ultraspec (at 19-26 depending on sheen. NC's BM prices are within a $ of mine, 1500 miles away) and I have yet to have it not cover in 2 in standard colors, no yellow, for instance. 

It is also pretty tough when cured.

Even if I loved Behr Ultra, HD does not have the range of quality sundries I want.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DK, I would put Ultra Spec as a premium contractor line. Also, if you absolutely had to compare it to a Behr line, I'd say its closest to the one you like. Depending on colors, yes, different paints will perform better in different products. That's just the properties of the colorants. You will never ever make a color exact in a cross reference match. Close sure, exact never. 

Depending on your area, the products you mentioned P&L, Devoe and Coronado are just not big names. So it makes sense that it would be a hard sell.

Use what works best for you. The complaints I hear about Behr is the workability. Most professionals find it difficult to use, so yes it does affect their labor costs in the end. I also don't know how you get that $26 price for ultra, most around here pay close to $40. For that price point you could get Regal which can't be compared because its far superior. 

I don't want this to become a pricing thread, because honestly, they're pointless. Markets are different everywhere, its interesting to see the differences, but pointless to argue about because of the variables.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DK Remodeling said:


> Now the question is:
> What would you do, I try to offer my customers the best bang for their buck. I can get this BM Ultra Spec 500 for around $29. My understanding is that is a mid grade contractor line right? Not sure if its going to cover in 2 coats on a dark red or bright yellow, if is easy to apply and provides a durable finish.
> 
> On the other hand is Behr Ultra which covers any color in 2 coats over previously painted knock down with a builders flat and I can get it for around $26. I understand HD lacks of good service sometimes. But since I started buying from them I know which stores have good people. BM and SW have some stores where the guys suck big time.
> ...


I'm with ya on providing value. I will try to sell the expensive stuff when it seems appropriate, but I'm loving valspar ultra lately. Very good mid grade paint. Realtors and contractors love the lower cost. Lowes can be a real PITA though.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

We get the 20% discount, We are on their contractors program.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> DK, I would put Ultra Spec as a premium contractor line.
> 
> I would agree. Probably the best "contractor" paint IMO.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I concur. BM reps told us that super spec will be phased out and replaced by ultra spec. And an ultra spec 300 will be used to replace super hide. Hooray for gennex :thumbsup:



Damon T said:


> NCPaint1 said:
> 
> 
> > DK, I would put Ultra Spec as a premium contractor line.
> ...


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> DK, I would put Ultra Spec as a premium contractor line.


I thought Eco Spec WB was the premium contractor line.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Aren't they getting rid of the Eco spec line? I did A couple dialysis centers with it and liked it but I'm not sure how durable it is.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DK Remodeling said:


> I thought Eco Spec WB was the premium contractor line.


Its sorta confusing at this time to say the least. Eco Spec was the low VOC version of the old Super Spec. Now that Ultra Spec is 0 VOC with the 0 VOC WB tints, Eco Spec will most likely be going away. Same with Super Spec and Super Hide eventually.


----------



## pkrieg (Oct 28, 2013)

I tried ultra spec 500 last week and hated it. I used eggshell and it looked cheap on the wall compared to regal select.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

pkrieg said:


> I tried ultra spec 500 last week and hated it. I used eggshell and it looked cheap on the wall compared to regal select.


Regal is better paint for sure, like Natura


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

pkrieg said:


> I tried ultra spec 500 last week and hated it. I used eggshell and it looked cheap on the wall compared to regal select.


In my market there is a difference of $20-25 per gallon. Of course Regal Select will look better.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

DK Remodeling said:


> Now the question is:
> What would you do, I try to offer my customers the best bang for their buck. I can get this BM Ultra Spec 500 for around $29. My understanding is that is a mid grade contractor line right? Not sure if its going to cover in 2 coats on a dark red or bright yellow, if is easy to apply and provides a durable finish.
> 
> On the other hand is Behr Ultra which covers any color in 2 coats over previously painted knock down with a builders flat and I can get it for around $26. I understand HD lacks of good service sometimes. But since I started buying from them I know which stores have good people. BM and SW have some stores where the guys suck big time.
> ...


How much painting have you done? Coverage depends hugely on the color, and which color you are painting over. Poorly covering yellows will cover poorly in any brand. It isn't like you can upgrade to Aura or Regal and poof, it covers! You may be able to argue that more expensive paints contain more expensive ingredients so that coverage is better and this may be completely true, but this difference is barely noticeable. The only exception to this is Aura, but this doesn't include base 1 colors, only those reds and other deep colors. Also, Behr doesn't cover any color in two coats just because their marketing says this. I don't really buy into the argument that people can't afford Aura either. If they can pay for the labor to hire a painter, chances are good that they can afford the extra $20 or $30 per gallon to pay for the good paint. They just think that paint is paint and that any old brand will do. I think the time is coming where at least with BM, the mid grade line is almost as good as the top lines of paint so it's going to be hard to sell people on Aura because we the painters may not actually believe anymore that putting the Aura on the walls is actually what is required for a long lasting paintjob.


----------

